# What perfume are you wearing?



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

lately i've been addicted to perfume buying and i am now broke because of it yay!!~
so what perfume are you wearing today? (if you aren't atm, whats your main scent?)

right now, i'm wearing Chloe by Chloe, ahah, it smells real great!​


----------



## June (Feb 26, 2015)

*body shop's vanilla body mist!* 

i get terrible allergies all the time so i have to be really picky about cologne/perfume and when i tried this it didn't make my nose itch at all. it's a really subtle scent and lasts pretty well throughout the day but it depends on where you're headed? (like say, if you're commuting a lot then it'll probably fade faster as opposed to sitting down at a coffee shop all day).


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Omggg, I know right?! I love perfume too, I wear it everyday! Now, I am NOT a fan of One Direction in the least bit, but I have their perfume called Our Moment. I can't resist, it just smells too good. Plus I judge perfume by its scent, not who it's made by. c:


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 26, 2015)

atm I'm wearing nirvana black by elizabeth and james (the olsen twins named their brand after their siblings). 
my favorite perfumes to date are chloe by chloe, daisy by marc jacobs, and light blue by dolce & gabbana. 
designer perfumes can get pretty pricey but I love the fragrances bath and body works has as well! c:


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Omggg, I know right?! I love perfume too, I wear it everyday! Now, I am NOT a fan of One Direction in the least bit, but I have their perfume called Our Moment. I can't resist, it just smells too good. Plus I judge perfume by its scent, not who it's made by. c:


yess!! 
OH yes i have heard of their perfume series and im judging that its great! Ahah they are actually not a bad band, pretty catchy songs!

oh for me i focus on both bottle & scent aha! though noone's actually going to see my perfume, i just like good looking stuff on my table : ' )


fukurodani said:


> *body shop's vanilla body mist!*
> 
> i get terrible allergies all the time so i have to be really picky about cologne/perfume and when i tried this it didn't make my nose itch at all. it's a really subtle scent and lasts pretty well throughout the day but it depends on where you're headed? (like say, if you're commuting a lot then it'll probably fade faster as opposed to sitting down at a coffee shop all day).



omg i love that mist!!!
damn really? either way thats a really pretty smell!

- - - Post Merge - - -




isebrilia said:


> atm I'm wearing nirvana black by elizabeth and james (the olsen twins named their brand after their siblings).
> my favorite perfumes to date are chloe by chloe, daisy by marc jacobs, and light blue by dolce & gabbana.
> designer perfumes can get pretty pricey but I love the fragrances bath and body works has as well! c:



ooh never heard of that one before!
yes chloe is greattt!! nice taste!


----------



## Amyy (Feb 26, 2015)

victoria secret pure seduction body mist, love it! I wanna buy more perfumes but they're so expensive


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

Amyy said:


> victoria secret pure seduction body mist, love it! I wanna buy more perfumes but they're so expensive



love love love the VS mist line!!
i know right! down here in australia its like double the price so i have to limit my cravings q_q


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 26, 2015)

My usual fall/winter cologne is Burberry Brit but I'm also a big fan of Burberry London and Spicebomb.  For spring/summer I usually wear Thierry Mugler Cologne or Chanel Allure Homme Sport.  I wish I owned a bottle of Tom Ford Neroli Portofino or Creed Silver Mountain Water but ain't nobody got the money for that.  Sheesh.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't usually wear anything. I just smell like either head and shoulders or Pantene shampoo. However, whenever I go out to somewhere with a small gathering, I spray on some sweet sunrise fantasy body spray from family dollar lol. If I go somewhere fancy like a restaurant, I spray on Angel by Thierry Mugler or Euphoria by Calvin Klein or Cool Water by Davidoff.


----------



## deerui (Feb 26, 2015)

I can never find any that smell good tbh


----------



## Amyy (Feb 26, 2015)

poppet said:


> love love love the VS mist line!!
> i know right! down here in australia its like double the price so i have to limit my cravings q_q



everything in australia is so expensive </3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

poppet said:


> love love love the VS mist line!!
> i know right! down here in australia its like double the price so i have to limit my cravings q_q


I know right! And they don't even stock clothes in the VS shops here either


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicki minaj pink Friday and Beyonc? heat orchid are best


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 26, 2015)

Taylor swift's 'Lovestruck" and "Fireworks" ^^


----------



## Amyy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Nicki minaj pink Friday and Beyonc? heat orchid are best



ohh i really like nicki minaj's pink friday, i hate the bottle for the beyonce one thoughh


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

I just go with whatever cheap bath and bodyworks stuff I have laying around. Currently, it's the warm vanilla sugar one.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm a sucker for perfume.  

This past week it's been Katy Perry's _Royal Revolution_, simply because it's the only one I have with me at the moment.

My favourite perfumes are _Nina _and _Ricci Ricci_, both by Nina Ricci. I'm on my third bottle of the former, I think.


----------



## Meadows (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm too scared to wear it, because I can't remember exactly what the situation is, but perfume has something to do with the small of skunk.


----------



## nammie (Feb 26, 2015)

hanae mori's butterfly!!
I have a lychee one from the body shop too I think it's discontinued now though...

I really like light fruity scents and these are both great imo


----------



## meo (Feb 26, 2015)

Juicy couture


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Fresh & clean by VS


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 26, 2015)

I've always loved perfume and I always have several bottles to choose from. My current favorite is *Amore* by Vince Camuto.

Also, in my current rotation, I have: 
*Boss Orange for Women* by Hugo Boss
*Taj Sunset* by Escada
*Fancy* by Jessica Simpson
*Halloween* by J. Del Pozo
*Chanel no. 5 Sensual Elixir* by Chanel

I recently retired *Lovely* by Sarah Jessica Parker (because it's been discontinued) and *Daisy* by Marc Jacobs (because I'm tired of it).


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 26, 2015)

I have no control when it comes to designer perfume. I have so many and I just can't stop! Florabotanica by Balenciaga has been my favorite since it came out. Honorable mentions: Nirvana Black by Elizabeth and James, Everything and Nothing by TokyoMilk, and Fan di Fendi by Fendi.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Feb 26, 2015)

Right now I'm wearing Body Shop's Vanilla Body Mist. It smells soooo good.


----------



## Flykk (Feb 26, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> Right now I'm wearing Body Shop's Vanilla Body Mist. It smells soooo good.



Vanilla FTW!

I'm wearing victoria secret's vanilla body mist... I've been told I smell of doughnuts


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't really wear any. They make my nose itch and then I sneeze lol


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Juicy Couture!!  I love Anna Sui dolly ones too but Im out xD 

Oh I love the mist from VS too- my favorite scent is Pure Seduction. :3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 26, 2015)

Some Victoria Secret Pink perfume ... Forgot the name


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Addison from Hollister. It's probably my favorite from my small collection. 

I have 2 perfumes from Rue 21, they smell so goood. And I have one from Victoria's Secret that I stole from my sister and it doesn't have a name but the bottle is shaped like a peace sign. It smells really good, too. 
And I have one more called Bohemian from American Eagle.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

BO & crotch. I made it myself.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> BO & crotch. I made it myself.



probably smells fantastic.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

Uh.

Uncool serious answer: Chopard Casmir


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 26, 2015)

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Bath-and-Body-Works/Sunset-by-the-Pool-26695.html


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> probably smells fantastic.



you already know!!!


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 26, 2015)

When I'm my typical boyself I wear Invictus by Paco Rabanne or Eros by Versace. But when I'm feeling girly I'll wear Chance Eau Tendre by Chanel.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 26, 2015)

the smell that comes with bathing in the blood of your enemies

so probably like; strawberries?


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 26, 2015)

Dolce and gabanna Light Blue. Amazing  

A good dupe is one by American eagle. I forgot the name but it's has vintage floral roses on it n


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a bunch of colognes, my current regular is Paris by Bath and Body Works, but I also occasionally wear Chanel Bleu, Adam Levine by Adam Levine, White Citrus by Bath and Body Works and White Water by Bath and Body Works. My favorites are probably Chanel and Adam Levine, but they're just not in season.
At this actual moment I'm not wearing any because I'm just cozied in bed.


----------



## matcha (Feb 26, 2015)

pink's sweet & flirty body mist is my go-to scent.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 26, 2015)

Im wearing You and I, by One Direction ((Don't judge me okay... it was a gift)


----------



## sheepie (Feb 26, 2015)

Pink Friday by Nicki Minaj ^^ it's really strong but i like it.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 26, 2015)

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

Showered and slathered on a bunch of lotion. Probably doesn't count as perfume, but it IS strongly scented, so. Bathed & Infused (which shut down a few months ago and now I have no idea where to get my bath and body products T_T) had a scent called Violet Cupcakes - smells exactly like you'd expect it too. Not powdery at all, like a lot of people assume violet scents will be. Love this stuff, just have to use it sparingly because it's discontinued...

I was going to put on New Jersey but I had to go out and that's one of the ones I wear ONLY at home. Popcorn top notes? Sign me up! But I realize that kind of thing might be mega irritating to someone else, so yeah, I don't wear it unless I'm staying at home.


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

wearing daisy my marc today!
can hardly smell it, but its there : >


----------



## Mioki (Feb 27, 2015)

The darkish purple one from Hot Topic. It's from their Blackheart line.

Clicky

I'm a sucker for Vanilla and other sweet perfumes. I don't like the sharp smelling ones that are in most stores tbh


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

Chloe is my all time favourites! Eep! ; w ;
I still have a faint smell of Burberry Body Rose Gold on since a few hours ago. 
This was a present from my boyfriend and I love it so much. >w<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

They make me sneeze :c Can't wear them, but imo most just smells chemicals


----------



## Nimega (Feb 27, 2015)

The regular Nina Ricci one. I mainly wear it as a joke, since my name IRL is Nina haha


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2015)

Figured I'd share my little collection now that I'm back home. 







_from left to right:_

_Nina_ by Nina Ricci
My absolute favourite scent. Ever. It's the one I wear most. This is my third bottle since Christmas 2010. The other two were 30ml bottles that I received as gifts from Meg-Mog and my Dad. When I replaced it myself in 2013 I picked up this 80ml bottle in a sale.  

_Ricci Ricci_ by Nina Ricci
If it weren't for my long-term attachment to _Nina_, this would probably be my favourite. It smells so pretty! Got this in a sale at the same time as _Nina_.

_Besotted_ by Katie Price
First proper bottle of perfume I was given! For years prior to that it was just scented body sprays. Remember my mother taking me into our local Semichem a week before Christmas when I was 17 and saying to pick one.

_Black Star_ by Avril Lavigne
Wearing this today. Heh. Probably my least favourite of all of them, but I still like it. I feel like it's not as noticeable as the others and fades pretty fast. It used to be one of my favourites for nights out.

_Fame_ by Lady Gaga
Got this for Christmas a few years ago and lately I've been using it a lot.

_Killer Queen_ by Katy Perry
This is the red bottle in the front. December 2013 my mother picked it up as a Christmas gift, changed her mind on it by the time she got home, and then she just gave it to me anyway haha. 

_Royal Revolution_ by Katy Perry
Got this a couple months ago. My mother promised me a 25ml bottle of _Angel_ by Thierry Mugler for my 22nd but I forgot about it and never picked it up - so when I came across a sale in December she reminded me that she'd offered before to buy me perfume. This 100ml bottle was going for the same price as the 30ml bottle! It's an ideal daily for that alone. Has a very _interesting_ scent too... first time I tried it it took me a moment to figure out whether or not I even liked it haha.


----------



## HeyPatience (Feb 27, 2015)

I usually wear Victoria Secrets Noir Tease or the Bombshell perfumes. But if I want something lighter I wear Bath and Body Works Bali Mango body mist. It depends on what kind of mood Im in that day.

Im usually too broke to buy new frangrances for myself so its usually given to me as a gift or I get gift cards so I can get it


----------



## Joy (Feb 27, 2015)

I think its called Roxy by victoria secret...? or sexy I'm not sure


----------



## Temari (Feb 27, 2015)

I usually wear Japanese Cherry Blossoms from Bath and Body lol


----------



## slimsh4d3y (Feb 27, 2015)

None at the moment (unless cocoa butter vaseline counts)

Usually I wear either Daisy by Marc Jacobs or J'Adore Dior, depending on the occasion. I also really like Taylor Swift's Enchanted (the red bottle one).


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

I LOVE PERFUMES. I have tons of them. I really like vanilla scent since forever. Used to wear Body Shop's Vanilla mist (during high school) then I switched to Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck (smells really really wonderful to me). However, I went to store when mine was finished but the perfume was sold out. Now I am wearing Marc Jacob's Daisy Dream and love it too although it's not vanilla.

And my latest purchase but haven't use it, is Justin Bieber's The Key (vanilla scent again ).


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Irarina said:


> I LOVE PERFUMES. I have tons of them. I really like vanilla scent since forever. Used to wear Body Shop's Vanilla mist (during high school) then I switched to Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck (smells really really wonderful to me). However, I went to store when mine was finished but the perfume was sold out. Now I am wearing Marc Jacob's Daisy Dream and love it too although it's not vanilla.
> 
> And my latest purchase but haven't use it, is Justin Bieber's The Key (vanilla scent again ).



I'm the same way! Back when I had more disposable income I was really into e-tailers and stocked up on SO MUCH PERFUME. There are websites like SaveOnScents and such that have dupes of the more expensive perfumes, so you forego the pretty bottle, but you get the same scent (most of the time! you have to make sure to check the reviews before you buy it, or get a sample first) for like, a fifth of the cost. It's amazing. I don't think I'd ever have been able to justify purchasing Dior's J'adore or Hypnotic Poison, or Addict... yet I have them all sitting in homemade mixes behind me right now B) Awww yeah.

Marc Jacobs' Daisy is so pretty. I need to get my hands on that, or something similar. I remember wearing it around the mall last time I hit one up and it was just so light and sunshine-y ♥ I'd rather not support the Biebs by buying his stuff but I love me some TSwift and yet I haven't smelled a single one of her fragrances... I gotta change that! Wonderstruck will be first on the list then I guess


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I'm the same way! Back when I had more disposable income I was really into e-tailers and stocked up on SO MUCH PERFUME. There are websites like SaveOnScents and such that have dupes of the more expensive perfumes, so you forego the pretty bottle, but you get the same scent (most of the time! you have to make sure to check the reviews before you buy it, or get a sample first) for like, a fifth of the cost. It's amazing. I don't think I'd ever have been able to justify purchasing Dior's J'adore or Hypnotic Poison, or Addict... yet I have them all sitting in homemade mixes behind me right now B) Awww yeah.
> 
> Marc Jacobs' Daisy is so pretty. I need to get my hands on that, or something similar. I remember wearing it around the mall last time I hit one up and it was just so light and sunshine-y ♥ I'd rather not support the Biebs by buying his stuff but I love me some TSwift and yet I haven't smelled a single one of her fragrances... I gotta change that! Wonderstruck will be first on the list then I guess



I don't really like JB (but we share the same birthday and age too! LOL). Hahahaa, I just pick it up while I was browsing the perfume shop during sale (50% off and I was tempted as it smelled quite nice)! Taylor's perfume is quite light, soft and not really noticeable (not very long hour of wearing) . Hence, I don't expect many people will like it. I think many artist's perfumes are quite nice. Rihanna's Nude is quite good too. I don't know why I pick all those artists perfumes tho since I rarely know/listen to them.

Pretty bottles are always a bonus (or sometimes the reason I bought it)! <3

Let me know if you know some wonderful vanilla's perfume... I am having a hard time to pick.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 27, 2015)

I wear perfume maybe like... once or twice a year haha. A friend bought me Tommy Girl for my 13th birthday, but I wound up giving it to my mom because she likes it. My grandmother also got me Very Sexy (or whatever) from Victoria's Secret for Christmas a couple years ago, and I wear it for band concerts every once in awhile. 


If I did wear perfume regularly, I'd want it to be Nicki Minaj's tbh.


----------



## penguins (Feb 27, 2015)

taylor swifts wonderstruck 
it just smells too good amen


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Irarina said:


> I don't really like JB (but we share the same birthday and age too! LOL). Hahahaa, I just pick it up while I was browsing the perfume shop during sale (50% off and I was tempted as it smelled quite nice)! Taylor's perfume is quite light, soft and not really noticeable (not very long hour of wearing) . Hence, I don't expect many people will like it. I think many artist's perfumes are quite nice. Rihanna's Nude is quite good too. I don't know why I pick all those artists perfumes tho since I rarely know/listen to them.
> 
> Pretty bottles are always a bonus (or sometimes the reason I bought it)! <3
> 
> Let me know if you know some wonderful vanilla's perfume... I am having a hard time to pick.



Chopard Casmir is my go-to vanilla, but I NEVER see it in-store. I had to get my bottle from amazon. I got the smallest size available and wear it pretty often, but it's lasting me longer than I thought it would. I love vanillas too ♥ Dior's Hypnotic Poison is pretty vanilla-y after you've had it on a little while, but there's something about it that seems to make people either love or hate it so I would definitely check it out in Sephora or wherever instead of blind-buying. I used to be horrible about blind-buying... that Fragrantica website that lets you search for perfumes by notes did NOT help. lol


----------



## SpatialSilence (Feb 27, 2015)

It's some kind called "Falling in Love" and it is the best smell ever.


----------



## doveling (Feb 27, 2015)

still wearing chloe! its too great to put down!
im wanted to expand my collection a bit more, but im really stuck on what to get.. im thinking something sweet but sensual yeah? 
with good silage & longevity also with a pretty bottle

im very picky hhh- got my eyes on some poison, but im running low!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 28, 2015)

SpatialSilence said:


> It's some kind called "Falling in Love" and it is the best smell ever.



Are you talking about Philosophy?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

Can body mist count as perfume? I got my friend a coconut one from Forever 21, but she moved and I haven't seen her in over a year so I thought it'd be okay for me to use it, and I wear it every day now. It probably isn't very fitting for winter but I can't help wear it all the time because it smells amazing. It reminds me of the beach!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Can body mist count as perfume? I got my friend a coconut one from Forever 21, but she moved and I haven't seen her in over a year so I thought it'd be okay for me to use it, and I wear it every day now. It probably isn't very fitting for winter but I can't help wear it all the time because it smells amazing. It reminds me of the beach!



Body mist totally counts! I have a few that I tend to use on linens rather than solo, or I layer them with perfumes. Coconut sounds lovely ♥ And hey, who cares what season it is, you wear whatever you wanna


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't wear perfume or cologne.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't wear perfume (except for deodorant, if that counts) but I do have one perfume bottle that smells very strongly of lavender. I spray it on anything that smells really gross.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 4, 2015)

Viva La Juicy's Noir. I got it as a Christmas gift from my boyfriend and it has a nice fruity + floral scent. c:


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 4, 2015)

Whatever my roommate put on this morning. Too strong lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 4, 2015)

I love the red Ellis perry one.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 5, 2015)

A random mix! I just buy whatever's cheapest when I go on holiday at the duty free. Sometimes I treat myself and spend a little more on something that's not in the sales, but very rarely! My mum buys far too much perfume and wears this really heavy scent. (Think its Ellie Saab or something, I don't know) and it makes me feel sickly. I like sweet/floral/fresh perfumes best! I also gravitate to anything with a pretty bottle.


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 5, 2015)

Armani Diamonds. It's the only perfume I wear, my dad first bought me some a few years ago and I love it


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 5, 2015)

My favorite scents kind of smell like candy. There's this discontinued scent by Victoria's Secret called "Hello Darling" and it smells like the candy Rockets and it's my favorite scent in the world. My boyfriend bought me a bunch of bottles after it was discontinued so I wouldn't run out :')

I also love Pink Sugar by Aquolina, Peppy Princess by Vera Wang (got the huge bottle for $20 on a trip to America ahhh), and honestly, Britney Spears makes amazing perfumes. No matter what you think of her as a person, who cares, the perfumes smell gorgeous. My favorite by her is Midnight Fantasy.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 5, 2015)

I usually wear Beautiful Day, which is a fine fragrance mist from Bath And Body Works. I also wear Sugar Plum Dream, which is from the same place.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 6, 2015)

Victoria Secret :0 smells so good, smells like passionfruit but its like peach and cherry blossom or something <3 U <3


----------



## elle7 (Mar 6, 2015)

I wear Daisy Dream by Marc Jacobs, but I don't always wear perfume everyday. Before that I wore the Daisy Eau So Fresh, and those are the only two. I only started wearing perfume in my later teens, so only a few years. I don't really like strong scents, so the light, floral ones appeal to me the most.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not the biggest perfume fan but I do wear a lot of lotions and body sprays from bath and body works ;A; 
Pink chiffon is my favorite


----------



## Imbri (Mar 6, 2015)

I used to love Clinique's Happy, but don't wear it anymore because it was gifted to me by an ex and I don't want the daily reminder.

For the last few years, I've been using perfume oils from Conjure Oils. My favorites mostly come from the Speakeasy line (Cherry Red Lipstick smells just like cherry Jolly Rancher Stix to me) and Pick Yer Poison (Achocolypse and Venomenon... mmm). I have a ton of others, including many Limited Editions.

I do love Bath & Body Works, though. Currently have Winter Candy Apple for shower/lotion/body spray/pocketbac.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Illyana said:


> My favorite scents kind of smell like candy. There's this discontinued scent by Victoria's Secret called "Hello Darling" and it smells like the candy Rockets and it's my favorite scent in the world. My boyfriend bought me a bunch of bottles after it was discontinued so I wouldn't run out :')
> 
> I also love Pink Sugar by Aquolina, Peppy Princess by Vera Wang (got the huge bottle for $20 on a trip to America ahhh), and honestly, Britney Spears makes amazing perfumes. No matter what you think of her as a person, who cares, the perfumes smell gorgeous. My favorite by her is Midnight Fantasy.



My GOD I used to love Pink Sugar! I think I OD'd on it hah, wore it way too much and now I can't so much as smell it without remembering the period of time where I wore it absolutely everywhere. And that was not a good time, so I refrain now, but still. It was one delicious fragrance. ♥ I think Aquolina put out something similar somewhat recently - Gold Sugar? I haven't gotten the chance to smell it. I know they have Blue Sugar out "for men" (honestly who cares if a fragrance is for men, if it smells good I wear it regardless) but I wanna know more about the newer ones they've put out.

Haven't ~scented up~ for today yet so I dunno what I'm going to choose. Probably will default to Chopard Casmir like I always do, but now that I think about it I could probably stand to mix it up a little.

I have Floris China Rose which I won in a raffle some time ago, and I really love it, but people who hate rose notes in fragrances will definitely not appreciate it (I wonder why~ ). I was apprehensive about trying it because it also has a clove note in it and I hate cloves, haaaaate them. But China Rose ended up being one of my favorite perfumes. Top 3 definitely.

I have Baby Rose Jeans (forget the brand... Versace? idk) but that's way powdery so I tend not to wear that out either. It's funny because scents are such a personal choice but at the same time you have to take into account the fact that, unless they stick VERY close to the skin, you're also going to be inflicting your choice on everyone around you. LOL

Maybe I'll just lotion up and call it a day


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not wearing any right now because I'm not going anywhere, but my ~signature scent~ is Daisy Eau So Fresh by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Kissyme100 (Mar 6, 2015)

Has anyone been to Perfumes 4 U? I'm looking to get a couple of birthday presents for my friends but I've never been there. Any suggestions?


----------



## senshi_v (Mar 6, 2015)

I really love Coach Poppy Flower. It smells so nice!! That one is my favorite. Another I also wear at times is Lady Gaga's Fame. That one is strong at first but it dies down very quickly (at least to my nose).


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 6, 2015)

Love's Baby Soft. The name is kinda weird but it smells super nice so who cares? It's the only perfume I currently own lol


----------



## CR33P (Mar 6, 2015)

sweat
the best one


----------



## Wish (Mar 7, 2015)

perfume a la get a life


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

Y'all are such brats about the weirdest things sometimes, it's mystifying.



Kissyme100 said:


> Has anyone been to Perfumes 4 U? I'm looking to get a couple of birthday presents for my friends but I've never been there. Any suggestions?



I haven't shopped from there, but I have bought perfume from Amazon, Fragrancenet, FragranceX and Luckyscent and all purchases have been genuine. There's also Surrender To Chance which sells decants of more expensive perfumes if you don't want to get full bottles and I've had great experiences with them as well.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 7, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I haven't shopped from there, but I have bought perfume from Amazon, Fragrancenet, FragranceX and Luckyscent and all purchases have been genuine.



Perfume Emporium is also a good website. I've been a customer for 10 years. An added bonus is that they're also on Ebates (currently 5.5% cash back) and you can always find coupon codes.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Mar 7, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Y'all are such brats about the weirdest things sometimes, it's mystifying.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't shopped from there, but I have bought perfume from Amazon, Fragrancenet, FragranceX and Luckyscent and all purchases have been genuine. There's also Surrender To Chance which sells decants of more expensive perfumes if you don't want to get full bottles and I've had great experiences with them as well.



Thanks for the suggestion! Unfortunately I don't have the time to order online.  I'll check them out when I'm buying something for myself though! &#55357;&#56836; I think I'll just buy them some perfume from Victoria Secret.


----------



## doveling (Mar 9, 2015)

im planning to buy a bottle of viktor&rolf's flowerbomb. expensive, but i smelt it the other day and its perfect!!


----------



## Amyy (Mar 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> im planning to buy a bottle of viktor&rolf's flowerbomb. expensive, but i smelt it the other day and its perfect!!



viktor and rolf is so expensive //cry

but bonbon smells amazing


----------



## shinkuzame (Mar 9, 2015)

I am also one of those that don't judge by the person behind the perfume but by the scent and the bottle. 

For the past year my everyday go to is The Key by Justin Bieber. It just smells so damn good and I've just not found it necessary to really change it up yet. It's thankfully stalled my obsession of buying so many different scents.


----------

